# Maizie's first barn hunt



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

We had our first lesson yesterday, which consisted solely of introducing Maizie to the tubes and a rat in the tube. We didn't get to practice in the ring with the straw bales. Today we entered the instinct test and I decided to try one round of novice for practice. 

In the instinct test, I didn't ask her to do the tunnel or climb, we just went straight to the rats. She sniffed each of them, and she put her ears forward for the one on the right, so I called rat and it was correct. She got her RATI title! 

For the novice round, I was surprised that it wasn't like the rounds I've seen on Youtube--that rats weren't out in the open! They were all covered with straw. However, Maizie went to one area and sniffed with much interest, so I called rat correctly. She did a climb, and then we just had the tunnel, which she's never done. I put her in a sit-stay like how we did in agility, and as I walked away from her, I heard from the judge, "Sorry, you can't do that." Darn! I messed it up for us. The spectators were disappointed for us too! Oh well, I learned something, and I know with practice we will improve. 

The people with this group were very friendly, and we'll look forward to returning in April. I really might set up some bales in my yard in the meantime


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Lucky you! I tried to find someone doing barn hunt down here but it's no go! There is only one club down here sanctioned to do it, and they aren't! Then I talked to a young lady at an agility trial who is trying to put up a informal practice site but I have not heard anything yet! It seems like an enjoyable sport for a 'nosy' dog!! Have fun!!!!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Gorgeous Maizie and smart too. That sounds like fun Zooey's Mom. Why nothing now till April?


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Great work both of you!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That sounds like a lot of fun. I find that scent work is wonderful for the dogs. It is a great confidence booster/reassurance activity for them. They know what they are doing. We just have to trust them.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Wow, congratulations. There's none near where I live either.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Good job ! Are those real live rats ?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Lucky you! I tried to find someone doing barn hunt down here but it's no go! There is only one club down here sanctioned to do it, and they aren't! Then I talked to a young lady at an agility trial who is trying to put up a informal practice site but I have not heard anything yet! It seems like an enjoyable sport for a 'nosy' dog!! Have fun!!!!


Oh, I hope you can get a club in the San Diego area, MollyMuiMa! Molly would LOVE it! 



Beaches said:


> Gorgeous Maizie and smart too. That sounds like fun Zooey's Mom. Why nothing now till April?


Thanks, Beaches  There are other events, but they're further out of town. This facility is only 30 minutes away and it is a very pleasant country drive. 



Muggles said:


> Great work both of you!


Thanks, Muggles!



lily cd re said:


> That sounds like a lot of fun. I find that scent work is wonderful for the dogs. It is a great confidence booster/reassurance activity for them. They know what they are doing. We just have to trust them.


Yes! There was a gal there who just started doing barn hunt with her beautiful young Doberman as a confidence booster before Conformation showing. They did great today! 



Skylar said:


> Wow, congratulations. There's none near where I live either.


Thank you, Skylar  I hope a club will start near you so you can try it. No doubt you and Babykins would do great in it. 



Dechi said:


> Good job ! Are those real live rats ?


Thanks, Dechi! Yes, they are real pet rats that are not harmed whatsoever in the hunt. They are so adorable!


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

I started barn hunt with my beagle-terrier-X. Can't wait to enter my spoo in a local BH trial in June. He has a strong prey drive and we've been playing the 'find it' games from a nosework seminar that I attended with my other dog.

BTW, does anyone participate in WCRL rally? I like the longer courses and different exercises, for example, signal exercises in level 3 that are similar to obedience. My spoo earned a puppy title in November and now has his level 1 title.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Dechi said:


> Good job ! Are those real live rats ?


Dechi, my daughter has done barn hunt and she told me that the rats are raised and trained so they are not stressed by the dogs.They are contained so the dogs can't touch them.

I googled barn rats trained for barn hunt and found this article: https://seindianabarnhunt.wordpress.com/stressed-rats/


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

We did that last weekend! There was an introduction Saturday and then you could run your dogs Sunday. I'm glad you and Maizie enjoyed yourselves, and it sounds like you did great first time out. At ours they used gerbils in a tube which was enough to freak me out, I hate anything rodent like and wouldn't have been able to be around rats for sure. The girls definitely enjoyed themselves but they will have to get by on all the other stuff they enjoy, because never again for me lol. They were covered in straw and a mouse came in with a bale, I wasn't the only one screaming but I may have been the loudest.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh my gosh, Caddy, that is hilarious to picture! I'm glad the girls had a good time, anyhow


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

That's awesome! I wish there was barn hunt around here! One of my Dane friends does it and it sounds fun!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

oshagcj914 said:


> That's awesome! I wish there was barn hunt around here! One of my Dane friends does it and it sounds fun!


They must be very hamster-like to squeeze through the tunnel! I was wondering how Maizie would even be able to do it, but the Dobie did it easily.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Her new title looks so good in your sig! 

Great fun, isn't it? I love Barn Hunt!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks, BK! Did you get a barn hunt set up in your yard?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I'm so glad you and Maizie found something that is more fun and workable for you than that particular agility class was you started. It always helps when the other people aren't so serious that they make it not fun. This sounds perfectly awesome!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I am on a really long waiting list for a class. Hoping to get on it in the fall. I love your photos of Maizie. Looks like fun


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

zooeysmom said:


> Thanks, BK! Did you get a barn hunt set up in your yard?


Not yet. Seems the sheep want to eat the hay bales for me. I guess I need to fence off another spot. Lol. 
I need to find a goat and sheep free area first. 

Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> I'm so glad you and Maizie found something that is more fun and workable for you than that particular agility class was you started. It always helps when the other people aren't so serious that they make it not fun. This sounds perfectly awesome!


I really liked that the judge gave us a pep talk and said how our dogs are only with us for such a short amount of time, and we should do our best to always have fun with them  Also, I got another recommendation for the agility trainer in town, so I'm definitely going to look into training with her! For rally with Frosty too.



snow0160 said:


> I am on a really long waiting list for a class. Hoping to get on it in the fall. I love your photos of Maizie. Looks like fun
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Cool! And thank you 



BorderKelpie said:


> Not yet. Seems the sheep want to eat the hay bales for me. I guess I need to fence off another spot. Lol.
> I need to find a goat and sheep free area first.
> 
> Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


Oh, dear LOL Would they eat straw? Tha'ts what I'm going to look into getting.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

> I really liked that the judge gave us a pep talk and said how our dogs are only with us for such a short amount of time, and we should do our best to always have fun with them


I like that too...such a good thing to keep in our minds all the time.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Sounds like a great time, and I love the judge's comment. There are folks who do Barnhunts at my agility center, and they really enjoy it. I thought my Lily would like it as well, as she has a high prey drive- but I have enough on my plate right now- maybe in the future!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

That's great that you have it in your area, Caroline! Lily will love it


----------

